# HI I'm



## Sunshine76 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
I've been married for 1 year and have 4 of my own children all adult except 1 and my husband has 4 of his own all adult. We are on the brink of divorce and ready to throw in the towel. That's when I decided to find someone to talk to and searched for a forum to see if I could get some advice and maybe help me deal with all of the stuff we are going through.
Thanks in advance for all the words of wisdom.
Jen


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome @Sunshine76 to TAM! Hope you find what you need. Maybe start a thread in General,or whatever you feel appropriate,and give some backstory on what you're dealing with that is causing problems. Take care.


----------

